# Rolling Relics 11/6 Livermore, CA Ride



## M.Martian (Oct 19, 2011)

The Ride will start at the Chevy's/IHOP parking lot on 1st Street right off 580.
Chevys Fresh Mex‎
4685 1st Street
Livermore, CA 94550


Get ready to come and enjoy the wine country for a bit of wine, vineyards and great bike trails.

Total ride length is 13.5 miles with a possibility for another mile or two depending on if we want to catch some more wineries.  Around 6 miles of the route are away from the streets on bike paths.

Come early if you want to catch some breakfast over at IHOP before heading out to ride.  There is also a Safeway close by to get some snacks for the ride.

There will not be any food stops on the route, so  I do plan on hauling a trailer with some coolers to keep snacks in for anyone who wants to bring some with us to enjoy at the wineries.

Be sure to come with enough time to be ready to roll by 12 noon.  After the ride we will be heading over to Chevy's for some appetizers, margaritas and beer. 

http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/50182546


----------



## slick (Oct 19, 2011)

This ride is HIGHLY recomended for anyone in the area. We always have fun and the proof is in the videos that are posted of our rides on youtube. Thanks for hosting this ride Mark! We can't wait!!


----------



## JAF/CO (Oct 20, 2011)

*Ride in Livermore CA*

Great idea this should be a nice ride


----------



## Sean (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice. If you need any help with signage or anything let me know. I'm sure I could break away for a bit and help out.


----------



## M.Martian (Nov 6, 2011)

The ride turned out great.  Thankfully the rain did not come.  Pics will be coming soon.


----------



## Sean (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm sorry I missed this! I was so wrapped up in my seat frame (VW Bus) rebuilding I lost track of time. Glad to hear you dodged the rain!


----------



## slick (Nov 7, 2011)

This was a really great ride! Beautiful scenery, country back roads through the vineyards, cheap wine tasting at $5 and a great bunch of people. We even had some new faces along the with us also which is always a plus! Thanks Martian for throwing this ride. We had a blast and can't wait to do it again when the weather warms up next year.


----------



## Sean (Nov 7, 2011)

I was really hoping to have my rechromed bars and stuff delivered before the ride but it wasn't in the cards. 

I'll keep an eye out for the next ride.


----------



## Sean (Nov 29, 2011)

Any pics to post?


----------



## slick (Nov 29, 2011)

Look us up on facebook. All of the pictures are there even from past rides. We won't be having a December ride but we will start up again in January. I'll post up the info as soon as we get it figured out on which city we will be riding in. Thanks!


----------

